# Help, please. Bee safe pesticide/bug killer



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

My garden is infested with white flies. I have a new bee hive within the garden. Is there anything 'safe' that I can use on my veggies to get rid of the flies & not harm the bees?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't used it yet, but just bought a 40 LB bag at tractor supply for less than $17. You can apply dry or mix with water and spray.
Plan to use it next couple days. Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Dust all plants with hydrated lime. It repels insects, not kill, and also raises the PH in the soil. Double good.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I don't know if this is good advice. But I've heard people spray garden plants with soapy water for insects. I have Dr bronner organic soaps here.

Would that be a good solution if I have an insect problem when our garden gets up to speed?


----------

